# Pepin Bundles for ~$40!!!1



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I am a bit of a newb in the jungle, it is debatable that this post my not belong here but I wanted to share with the folks who have shared so much with me.

Here and there I have seen little bits of info about a new "overrun" bundle from Holts "Little Havana Overruns."

Here is some of the info:

Little Havana Overruns

Handmade, Long filler 









This is an illustrious closeout we procured from the #1 cigar-maker in Miami! These cigars are truly unbelievable smokes for the money! Handmade from 100% Nicaraguan long-fillers, these medium to full-bodied beauts boast oily, buttery-brown Nicaraguan wrappers. Rich, spicy and fantastically flavorful, these gems are without a doubt our finest overruns to date! *Country of Origin:* USA
*Flavor:* Medium to Full
*Wrapper:* Nicaraguan 
*Binder:* Nicaraguan
*Filler:* Nicaraguan

As it turns out these triple capped gems are Pepin sticks with a very limited supply...

Here is some info from http://www.herfersparadise.net , thanks to the BOTL over there...

Here is the thread: http://www.herfersparadise.net/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=51238&start=90



 

_Here the whole story on these after digging further today:

I just got the LHO's (Corona Gordas) today and smoke one OTT and they are quite good with a very nice punch/flavor to the blend (Medium). A cross between the 8*11 Miami, Holts Connoisseurs and the Pepin Freshie that Burny sent me IMO.

These are without a doubt made by Pepin and rolled by the 9 Masters Rollers in Miami (They added 2 more recently and originally had 7). Furthermore, they are a blend/batch that he just rolled in a small quantity at his Miami factory and didn't know what to do with (because of the small quantity) and while Holts was there (they go there monthly), they asked if they could buy the whole one time lot which isn't that many.

I talked with the Manager of Holts and others (all this background was provided by the manager and one of the committee guys) today and they provided me with all this info and said, as I presumed, that Pepin didn't want it known initially because of the price Holts was charging, but with all the confusion he gave them his permission recently to let people know that they are Pepin made in his Miami factory. These were just recently rolled as well. Holts also told me that they have a few other sizes that are not listed on the site because they only have a small number of those boxes including a Toro (6*50) and a Churchill (7*50). However, they are gone now I believe .

I just bought quite a few more bundles of 25 earlier today because they are IMHO very good (your basically getting 4 boxes of a Miami made blend for under $200 which is what many sell for out of that factory per box)! The Corona Gordas are an excellent Cuban style size of that viola and have a good amount of strength, flavor and richness. I can vouch for that size and it probably has the most strength.

This is a one time run/lot that Holts bought and won't be available once they sell out according to Holts (it's not a continuing brand). IMHO, the cigars taste very good like many of his other blends and have a similar profile, but your getting them for 1/3 of the price in general.

They don't have much of a smell/aroma from the wrapper OTT before lit or a lot of oil, but once I took the first puff it was indisputable that Pep. made them which prompted me to investigate fully at that price .

I don't know how the other sizes are, but the CG was good and these may be the steal of the year. So.........that's the skinny boys.

And by the way, that's $1.718 per CG stick for a Pepin long-filler Miami made cigar. Not too shabby!

_This was also posted today:

_BTW, here's what they had left this morning:

Corona Gorda: 75 
Robusto: 49 
Corona: 110 
Churchill: 2 
Torps.: 40 
Toros: 0

_ I just ordered two bundles, get'em while you can! :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> I am a bit of a newb in the jungle, it is debatable that this post my not belong here but I wanted to share with the folks who have shared so much with me.
> 
> Here and there I have seen little bits of info about a new "overrun" bundle from Holts "Little Havana Overruns."
> 
> ...


Damn man AWESOME!
al they got now - COrona, RObusto, and Torp. Im just not sure how the torp will taste, but im thinking you cant go wrong with a little havana corona eh?
And perhaps a box of Churchill fumadore's... you cant go wrong :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't believe I'm passing on these... Just too many Pepin sticks in my humi that I should be smoking. Will I kick myself latter? Probably! 

fyi - Coronas $39.95, Robustos $45.95 & Torp's $48.95 still in stock...


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I couldn't pass, I have gotten hooked on the 5 Vegas Miami and need a cheaper alternative...


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

If only I had the room, they need to offer a 5er for us guys that dont have a cooler:r


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

rehbas21 said:


> If only I had the room, they need to offer a 5er for us guys that dont have a cooler:r


I didn't have a cooler 2 months into the CS slope either. Now, 8 months later, I have 2, and may need a 3rd if these types of deals keep coming around.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

At only two months I currently have around 200 sticks and thats after cleaning out a bit. I need a cooler bad!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Walmart has 120qt Igloo for $50...


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know where Im going tomorrow. I hope my wal-mart has it.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

While your at it, heartfielt is having a discount this month. Get some beads...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> I can't believe I'm passing on these... Just too many Pepin sticks in my humi that I should be smoking. Will I kick myself latter? Probably!
> 
> fyi - Coronas $39.95, Robustos $45.95 & Torp's $48.95 still in stock...


any experience on the Corona? I picked up a box of the Fumador CHurchill, and the little havana throw out Corona's.
KNowing.. i dont know how got the robusto might have been ( and that IS my fav size) and the Torp for a factory throw out, not sure of the quality.. i just hope those damn corona's have a good draw, If they do, hell ill be happy and if they have extra's i shall buy more, just SOOO dissapointed they were out of the Corona GOrda =[ They sound soo tasty haha,, Lucky bastage!!!


----------



## Mando (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm game, got a bundle of Bustos on the way.

Mando......


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Mando said:


> I'm game, got a bundle of Bustos on the way.
> 
> Mando......


Hey.. if your interested in maybe doing a little swap for some corona's i would be MUCH interested, just to try out that other sizes they had to offer- But they will be gone before i can make another purchase i bet


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

The CG's have a similar wrapper color and finish as the Pepin Old Henry. They're are very few bundles in the sizes that are left.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

JBI said:


> The CG's have a similar wrapper color and finish as the Pepin Old Henry. They're are very few bundles in the sizes that are left.


there are none on famous-


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> there are none on famous-


Huh? They aren't sold at Famous! Holts only!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

JBI said:


> Huh? They aren't sold at Famous! Holts only!!


OH yes i mean holts, there are only corona, robusto and torp. No CG as was stated earlier


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Couldn't help myself, pulled the trigger on the coronas. Will love to have a good everyday Pepin smoke. Hopefully they are ready to smoke right away.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Bought Some :hn


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

They should be here today!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Damn 2 closeouts to pick up!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Just called Holts to check on my order.

FWIW, 20 + bundles of the coronas left in stock, and about 20 bundles of the robustos left as well.

BillyBarue


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm interested in trying these...only had one Pepin stick, a black label, and it was fantastic. Anyone willing to sell me a fiver or trade some sticks?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Razorhog said:


> I'm interested in trying these...only had one Pepin stick, a black label, and it was fantastic. Anyone willing to sell me a fiver or trade some sticks?


Sending PM


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Picked up a bundle on Coronas :tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Smoked one of the robusto size of these last night. Reminded me off a 'one-off' DPG Black. Pretty good for ~2 bucks. :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Dang, how did I miss this the first time! Called Holt's up and they have only a few left of the Coronas and Robustos.. ordered myself a bundle of the Robustos to fill out my soon-to-be-empty DPG Black box. Thanks for the heads up on this deal.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Smoked one of the robusto size of these last night. Reminded me off a 'one-off' DPG Black. Pretty good for ~2 bucks. :tu


I had one of the robustos last night as well. Being a relative newb and having nothing by Pepin to compare it to, I just enjoyed it. :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got the Fumadores CHurchill, and corona little havana over runs.
smoked them both yesterday, to try them out, Pretty impressed.
Def, had that DPG flavor, or along the Tat. blends, kind of bite ya on both sides of your palate, that amzing dpg sweetness your tongue gets from the wrapper, love it. will probably be buying another bundle/box of each shortly when the money is available to hold me over untill there either SOld out, or another nice bundle arrives!:tu


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Just got the Fumadores CHurchill, and corona little havana over runs.
> smoked them both yesterday, to try them out, Pretty impressed.
> Def, had that DPG flavor, or along the Tat. blends, kind of bite ya on both sides of your palate, that amzing dpg sweetness your tongue gets from the wrapper, love it. will probably be buying another bundle/box of each shortly when the money is available to hold me over untill there either SOld out, or another nice bundle arrives!:tu


Which did you like more?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

scoot said:


> Which did you like more?


I have had them both and would have to say the Overruns just barely beat out the Fumadores.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> I have had them both and would have to say the Overruns just barely beat out the Fumadores.


i would say the same, The quality totally out ways the other over-runs  to the lesser grade fumadores, but the flavor was what stood out, Both were young, a little harsh, but the overrun smoked much smoothly. and knowing it WAS a corona, it impressed the hell out of me. 
i say get them both, make your own decision, they are all GREAT for the money


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

just bought 2 bundles of torpedos,does anyone know if they are similar to the fumadores?better than fumadores?if they have any similarity to pepin smokes they are worth twice that much...


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry guys I should really read a little more ...ignore the question


----------



## Mando (Dec 8, 2005)

Got a bundle of Robustos in this morning, and tried one freh outa the bundle.
Got to say, quite tasty. That was a coin flip that went my way, great bang for the buck. Thanks for the tip!

Mando.......I better try another this evening just to be sure.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

I've decided to grab another bundle of the robustos based upon last night's smoke.

Too good at the price to let slip away.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I ordered two bundles of the Little Havana Overruns - one of the Coronas and one of the Torpedos. They showed up today.

The wrappers on the two sizes are completely different. The coronas look like Cabaiguans - a very light brown with an occasional green splotch. However, they don't make a 5*44 Cabaiguan, so I don't know what these might be overruns of.

The Torpedo is a medium brown color. Most brands have a torpedo this size, so no guess what that one is either.

I'll probably wait a week before trying them.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

emelbee said:


> I ordered two bundles of the Little Havana Overruns - one of the Coronas and one of the Torpedos. They showed up today.
> 
> The wrappers on the two sizes are completely different. The coronas look like Cabaiguans - a very light brown with an occasional green splotch. However, they don't make a 5*44 Cabaiguan, so I don't know what these might be overruns of.
> 
> ...


SMOKE THAT TORPEDO TONIGHT lol i need to know how it is incase i need to get a bundle before there sold out lmao


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

These are great cigars. I have now smoked 4 of the corona's, the taste like young 5 vegas miami's. I just ordered another bundle of the robos.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Ordered a bundle of robustos from Holt's. Smoked about 3 so far. They are quite good for the price. I will be giving some away so neighbors can enjoy Pepin smokes. Would recommend these to anyone who would like to try the Pepin brand or can't buy Pepin at their B&M.


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, well, well.
I only discovered Don Pepin a few weeks ago (thanks CS!!) and was absolutely stunned - so I couldn't resist this.

Ordered a bundle of the coronas, MY FIRST "BOX" PURCHASE EVER!
Now I REALLY need that new humidor... :ss


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

MCSmarties said:


> Well, well, well.
> I only discovered Don Pepin a few weeks ago (thanks CS!!) and was absolutely stunned - so I couldn't resist this.
> 
> Ordered a bundle of the coronas, MY FIRST "BOX" PURCHASE EVER!
> Now I REALLY need that new humidor... :ss


Get a cooler you'll need it eventually, much cheaper to just go ahead and do it. Ask me how I know  Anyway I just got off the phone with holts and mine should be here tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> SMOKE THAT TORPEDO TONIGHT lol i need to know how it is incase i need to get a bundle before there sold out lmao


ok - I smoked the torpedo for you last night after finishing an Ashton Maduro and I'm smoking the first corona right now.

The wrappers on the corona and the torpedo are different. The corona wrapper looks like a Cabaiguan. The torpedo is a medium brown.

Both cigars are well-constructed with nice triple caps. Both have a nice draw, a good burn, and plenty of smoke.

The torpedo didn't taste very pepin-esque to me. It wasn't bad at all, but I wasn't tricked into thinking I was smoking a tatuaje. Still a good value smoke, though.

So far, I'm enjoying the corona better. I think it tastes similar to a Cabaiguan, too - a bit milder than some other Pepins. I love the corona size, also.

I'm tempted to see if Holt's has more coronas left, but I don't know where I'd put them. The 3 coolers are full now and a CS-special tatuaje sampler is on the way from new havana. Maybe if I chain-smoke this weekend.

Go Rockies!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

emelbee said:


> ok - I smoked the torpedo for you last night after finishing an Ashton Maduro and I'm smoking the first corona right now.
> 
> The wrappers on the corona and the torpedo are different. The corona wrapper looks like a Cabaiguan. The torpedo is a medium brown.
> 
> ...


They're still listed on the site :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I was able to get three bundles total, I wish I had gotten more.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Id say by the time I get mine in tomorrow and try one the coronas will be gone.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Today only the Coronas and Torps were left, I got a call after trying to get some bustos and they told me that I could have the last toro's (just found at the warehouse) or Coronas pr Torps. The torps have not gotten as good of reviews.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I got my robustos and a box of Fumadores today. I'm gonna let them sit for awhile before resisting temptation.

MCS


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

My second bundle of robustos should be here Monday. Glad I didn't hold off ordering again.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw there is a sale on the fumidores... 39 a box...


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I saw there is a sale on the fumidores... 39 a box...


The Fumadores are decent, but I will say that the Overrun robustos are better. I can't say as far as the other sizes since it seems that there is a difference in the blends. A few of the Fumadores I have had suffered from construction issues. I have not run into any construction or burn problems with the Overruns.


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> The Fumadores are decent, but I will say that the Overrun robustos are better. I can't say as far as the other sizes since it seems that there is a difference in the blends. A few of the Fumadores I have had suffered from construction issues. I have not run into any construction or burn problems with the Overruns.


The Fumadores are mixed filler (short and long) and made in his Nic. factory. The LHO's are all long leaf, made in Miami and quite a bit stronger with more spice than the Fumadores.


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone willing to sell me a 5er of the robustos and a 5er of the coronas? Please PM me.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

SOLD OUT


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

OK then, what will the next frenzy be?


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

got three bundles of the torps,glad i did took four out of the bunch the day they arrived.froze the rest have a feeling they wont last long when they thaw out...these are really very tasty.. great advice to buy these...should have bought 6 more bundles...they are way better than the fumadores....


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Still looking to get a 5er of these from someone willing to spare some, preferably the coronas but I'll consider other sizes too. I posted a WTB about a week ago but didn't get any hits. PM me if you can hook me up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ocat (Jun 24, 2007)

Got the Torps in the light Connecticut wrapper and the dark wrapper. The light wrapper ones need settling time. Gave them 10 days and they really improved. Smooth, nutty with a touch of spicy and on the mild side of med to med in power. The dark wrapper are sicy and a solid med. Great buys. The CGs are my favorite so far. Spicy and full flavored with solid med power. The Robusto are great too. I have both light and dark wrapper on those too. Have smoked the dark and I really enjoyed the spicy flavors. Have not tried the light wrapper ones yet. The Coronas came again one of each wrapper. The light ones are very good. To my surprise. The dark ones are spicy and robust. Have smoked two boxes of the Fumadores and they are not in the same ball park imo. Won't be buying anymore of them anytime soon. Most of my bundles were a little on the dry side. Some time in 68% R/T humi have done them a lot of good. Enjoy a great deal on a good to very good cigars.:ss


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

*wes888*: PM sent.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Damn, missed out on this. :mn

Snooze, you loose.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> I didn't have a cooler 2 months into the CS slope either. Now, 8 months later, I have 2, and may need a 3rd if these types of deals keep coming around.


:r This place is just dangerous... :hn


----------

